# Krill oil - brand recommendation?



## Viduus (Jun 2, 2018)

So I’ve become a fan of Carlson’s fish oil after seeing everyone posting about it and learning the hard way that other things don’t compare.

I’d like to start using some Krill oil as well. (After researching anti-inflammation) Is there a go-to brand for Krill oil like Carlson’s is for fish oil?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 2, 2018)

MegaRed by Schiff, its not cheap!!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 2, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> MegaRed by Schiff, its not cheap!!!!



X2 - this.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 2, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> X2 - this.



Thanks guys. I’ll start with this.

After seeing that my 1200mg fish oil pills only had 300mg of Omega 3s... expensive becomes a relative thing. I’d rather just do these things right and pinch pennies somewhere else.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 2, 2018)

I take the Mega Red Ultra Strength 1000mg, a bottle of 60 is around $30, I take 4 a day


----------



## Viduus (Jun 2, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> I take the Mega Red Ultra Strength 1000mg, a bottle of 60 is around $30, I take 4 a day



I just bought the “extra strength 500mg”. Bottle of 40 was $20. I’ll look around for the 1000mg next time.

I’m on Jin’s high fish oil plan but I’m going to start mixing in some of this as well. I want to get rid of the BP meds.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 3, 2018)

Jin is also good at giving out make-up tips, he picked a plum colored lipstick for me just last week....




Viduus said:


> I just bought the “extra strength 500mg”. Bottle of 40 was $20. I’ll look around for the 1000mg next time.
> 
> I’m on Jin’s high fish oil plan but I’m going to start mixing in some of this as well. I want to get rid of the BP meds.


----------



## Jin (Jun 3, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Jin is also good at giving out make-up tips, he picked a plum colored lipstick for me just last week....



love that color on the base of my cock after you're done!


----------



## Mr P (Jun 3, 2018)

fish oil vs Krill oil which is better ?


----------



## Viduus (Jun 3, 2018)

Mr P said:


> fish oil vs Krill oil which is better ?



Theres a few good stickies on here. 99% the same benefits but Krill is being linked with some anti-inflammation stuff. For the price Carlson’s seems to be the best way to go.

I’m adding 1g of krill to my daily Fish oil. Haven’t been takin much of anything else lately.

I should note that I have high BP, low HDL/ high LDL and a crappy CRP value so I’m starting to take the heart health stuff seriously.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 3, 2018)

Usually the smelliest one if the best .. the shit that makes u burp


----------



## Seeker (Jun 3, 2018)

Yaya said:


> Usually the smelliest one if the best .. the shit that makes u burp



lol.no! if it makes you burp fish breath, it's most likely rancid.  there are some issues with fish oils going rancid. always make sure you buy a brand that's been proven reputable.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 3, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Theres a few good stickies on here. 99% the same benefits but Krill is being linked with some anti-inflammation stuff. For the price Carlson’s seems to be the best way to go.
> 
> I’m adding 1g of krill to my daily Fish oil. Haven’t been takin much of anything else lately.
> 
> I should note that I have high BP, low HDL/ high LDL and a crappy CRP value so I’m starting to take the heart health stuff seriously.



fish oils supps aren't the only way to get your omega 3s. One serving of black chia seeds will give you almost 3 grams of omega 3s.  I put it on my oatmeal,  greek yogurt, salads, protein shakes.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 3, 2018)

Vid has no time to grow a Chia Pet to eat the sprouts....



Seeker said:


> fish oils supps aren't the only way to get your omega 3s. One serving of black chia seeds will give you almost 3 grams of omega 3s.  I put it on my oatmeal,  greek yogurt, salads, protein shakes.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 3, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Vid has no time to grow a Chia Pet to eat the sprouts....



lol i had one of those


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 3, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Theres a few good stickies on here. 99% the same benefits but Krill is being linked with some anti-inflammation stuff. For the price Carlson’s seems to be the best way to go.
> 
> I’m adding 1g of krill to my daily Fish oil. Haven’t been takin much of anything else lately.
> 
> I should note that I have high BP, low HDL/ high LDL and a crappy CRP value so I’m starting to take the heart health stuff seriously.



Excellent for folks that need it for sure!!


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jun 3, 2018)

Zero data for krill vs fish oil at effective (aka higher) doses. Krill oil costs 5x more. Until that data arrives, I personally wouldn't waste my money.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 3, 2018)

Seeker said:


> lol.no! if it makes you burp fish breath, it's most likely rancid.  there are some issues with fish oils going rancid. always make sure you buy a brand that's been proven reputable.




I ate out a stripper back in the day.

I burped out fish breath.... my apartment  smelled like a clam bake for months


----------



## automatondan (Jun 3, 2018)

Yaya said:


> Usually the smelliest one if the best .. the shit that makes u burp





Seeker said:


> lol.no! if it makes you burp fish breath, it's most likely rancid.  there are some issues with fish oils going rancid. always make sure you buy a brand that's been proven reputable.



I tell you what, I used to use Carslon and got nasty fish burps and heartburn... Now, I switched to Kirkland brand which has a 5-star consumer rating (and only $9.95 for 400) and take 12 grams a day with no issues. Bp has lowered quite noticeably. Thanks Jin (even tho I thought you were crazy). My joints seem to be happier as well.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 3, 2018)

automatondan said:


> I tell you what, I used to use Carslon and got nasty fish burps and heartburn... Now, I switched to Kirkland brand which has a 5-star consumer rating (and only $9.95 for 400) and take 12 grams a day with no issues. Bp has lowered quite noticeably. Thanks Jin (even tho I thought you were crazy). My joints seem to be happier as well.



Kirkland has a exceptional reputation for some of their products. their extra virgin olive oil is also one of the purest on the market.


----------



## automatondan (Jun 3, 2018)

Yaya said:


> Usually the smelliest one if the best .. the shit that makes u burp





Seeker said:


> Kirkland has a exceptional reputation for some of their products. their extra virgin olive oil is also one of the purest on the market.



#costco4thewin


----------



## Jin (Jun 4, 2018)

automatondan said:


> I tell you what, I used to use Carslon and got nasty fish burps and heartburn... Now, I switched to Kirkland brand which has a 5-star consumer rating (and only $9.95 for 400) and take 12 grams a day with no issues. Bp has lowered quite noticeably. Thanks Jin (even tho I thought you were crazy). My joints seem to be happier as well.



Everyone who cycles or who has hypertension should be on high doses of fish oil IMO.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 4, 2018)

i think most brands are good, aside the budget BS....Id grab anything..

Just dont shop at walmart for em.


----------

